# Day 1 30G Long planted-Step by step no plants yet though



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally! Tank came in and I was able to set up the substrate heater and substrate! Now just waiting on hardscaping and plants. Also working on CO2...

Probably could have used more powersand; definitely going to get more aquasoil!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cant wait iam into this planted tank thing,, what color was your aquasoil?


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

cueball said:


> cant wait iam into this planted tank thing,, what color was your aquasoil?


Hey cueball,

Played lately?










The ADA Aquasoil (Amazonia II) only comes in one color, I think. In this case, it looks like dirt! I'm deciding whether I want to put sand on the final set up.

The tank looks dirty too, with water spots.... Washed it out as soon as I got it. Can't wait to see it planted and filled!

How far have you come along in your project(s)?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking great, how many bags of Aquasoil are you planting on using? From the pictures it seems like it's enough.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking good.

Where did you get the mesh? I think I'm going to try that, the next tank I do


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Looking great, how many bags of Aquasoil are you planting on using? From the pictures it seems like it's enough.


I used 1 9 liter bag of Aquasoil and i have one 2 liter bag of Aquasoil powder to use around the hardscaping and as finer top layer.... I plan on planting HC as groundcover though, might not have to use the powder.

I think I need more aquasoil, because even though it looks like the substrate is 2" thick in the front, the majority of the bulk is from the substrate heater and powersand underneath it. There's not too much substrate for the plants to take good root there.

i'm going to SF at the end of the month, so hopefully I can stop by the store that distributes ADA products there!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got a nice crop of money worth, no c02 nothing like that,, why i asked about the soil is because i have black gravel and i think it would look crapy with a lighter soil mixed with it it must come in black right.and ya i play pool here and there have not played in a month been on the go to much aint had time whats that tubeing for air and bubbles?


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where did you get the mesh? I think I'm going to try that, the next tank I do


Don't laugh dippy!

It's cheesecloth. Bought it from Safeway for like $3.99. Kept it folded (it's like a yard wide and two yards long) with extra to spare. More pliable than any plastic or window screen I was thinking of!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nicotine said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where did you get the mesh? I think I'm going to try that, the next tank I do


Don't laugh dippy!

It's cheesecloth. Bought it from Safeway for like $3.99. Kept it folded (it's like a yard wide and two yards long) with extra to spare. More pliable than any plastic or window screen I was thinking of!
[/quote]
i dont understand what the cheese cloth is for


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

who great find.. lol 
I bet that works good 2

I'll keep that in mind for next time hah

Cue, the cheesecloth will keep the powersand, and somewhat keep substrate fertilizer down when you uproot plants.
Especially useful with the powersand


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

cueball said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where did you get the mesh? I think I'm going to try that, the next tank I do


Don't laugh dippy!

It's cheesecloth. Bought it from Safeway for like $3.99. Kept it folded (it's like a yard wide and two yards long) with extra to spare. More pliable than any plastic or window screen I was thinking of!
[/quote]
i dont understand what the cheese cloth is for
[/quote]

The mesh is to seperate the aquasoil from the powersand. if it comes time to uproot, the powersand won't come up with the roots.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks great man that is a actull planned out beginning i am a fly by the seat of my pants kinda guy but hey you are off to a excellent start for sure


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> looks great man that is a actull planned out beginning i am a fly by the seat of my pants kinda guy but hey you are off to a excellent start for sure


thanks pirayaman! just waiting on that sweet driftwood you found!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im geting there i promise im just getting these huge jobs done for my landscaping company its driving me nuts i need a clone


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think sand would be cool over some of it.

This is what i mean, leave the ada soil for the plants but put sand in the open. Its a great scape but still not my favorite choice of plants
ada


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

looks super sweet 16 so far man keep us posted


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> im geting there i promise im just getting these huge jobs done for my landscaping company its driving me nuts i need a clone


no worrries! hang in there! sounds more like you need a vacation!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the anticipation is killing me.... haha, i can't wait to see the progress


----------

